# 'New' Tweak for AW/JL Thunderjets



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Came across another thing to get AW/JL Tjets to run smoother:

The front axles are practically a brad nail (you all know this), but closely examine the surface near the nail head. It should like like this:

_____
l l
l l
l l


But I've noticed several of my cars' axles look like this:


_____
\ l
l l
l l

you can imagine the hopping that little bulge is causing when a car is running, you can feel it when you hand-spin the axle.
But you can grind down that bulge with a nice grinding stone (like one of the Dremel attachments) and make it smooth like the first figure above.

After grinding off the bulge, the cars all ran much smoother, a couple cars that hopped horribly while running at a decent speed are now very smooth, much to my delight.

Sorry, but the editor won't let me center the 'nail heads' properly, but the 'axles' are placed right.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Got it!

Blueprint front axle. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good catch! 
You do realize, of course, that now that you've figured this one out, AW will find a new way to sabotage the cars.......LOL

Al


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> Good catch!
> You do realize, of course, that now that you've figured this one out, AW will find a new way to sabotage the cars.......LOL
> 
> Al


Thats toooooo funny!

Maybe they'll put some extra "chunks of lumps" in the next batch of tires.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I hope he realizes this quest for speed is only going to get worse and require many more hours of time fiddling with the pancake design. It's a disease, once you get it there is no cure.

Thanks For the tip

Boosted


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Thats toooooo funny!
> 
> Maybe they'll put some extra "chunks of lumps" in the next batch of tires.:thumbsup:


I think they did already. maybe some flashing on the gears.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I think they did already. maybe some flashing on the gears.


OMG Ed! Flashing gears...? Thats JoeD's department!


----------

